# how much sand



## cabinetmkr39 (Dec 11, 2006)

How many pounds of sand in a 6 foot 150 gal tank?


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Very bottom of this page: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

It depends on your preference. I have what I would consider a lot of sand in my 125. I have roughly 200+ lbs of sand/arganite in my tank. They love to dig in it.


----------



## jaync (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 100lbs in my 75 gallon and it looks great. The fish really like it.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I used 40kg (88lb) in a 180g. thats given me a 1" layer

though I do have a lot of rocks covering floorspace as well


----------

